# Need help Identifying Rifle!



## NocturnaL (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been researching online for months now, and I can't find anything like it. Some older Japanese rifles are similar, but not right on. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated, as I want to restore this rifle and use it for deer hunting = )


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd restore it and put it on the wall, thats a cool lookin gun, I however have no idea what it is


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

it might be a nagant look , the nagant up and compare


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is a "bubba" P1917 Enfield.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

It's a enfield for sure I'am just not sure which one. Go to Gun Broker.Com


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Definately an enfield. Nagants have an extended magazine that's streamlined with the trigger guard.


----------



## VagabondSouth (Dec 16, 2008)

Visit http://www.surplusrifle.com/m1917/index.asp to learn of it origin.

These were 30-06 originally and I'd bet that one is still. The stock is chopped down from original (straight grip and definitely not free floated) and it has the "belly" from the 5+1 magazine. Most "sporters" took that belly out and reduced the magazine to 4 when sporterizing. The forward screw through the stock, just below the front of the bolt, acts as the recoil lug, so if you don't want stock damage, make sure that screw is there.

I have one, close to stock, that I picked up for a C-Note at a show recently. It's a shooter. Not minute of angle, but definitely minute of deer accurate. The flat spot on the back was where the orginal rear site was mounted, and a lot of them had that ground off. Parts are available at Numrich. Have fun.

I'm looking to pick up a 95% inletted stock or something like a RamLine for it. Any ideas out there (remembering it's a $100 gun...)?

VagabondSouth


----------



## NocturnaL (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the info guys! I really appreciate it. And Vagabond, you were right, it looks to be a M1917. The only thing I don't get is the length of the rifle. The link you gave me lists all of the specifications. It says the M1917 is 46.3 Inches....Mine is 41 inches on the nuts. It doesn't appear to have been cut down, but then again I'm not a machinist nor a gunsmith...is it possible to cut down a barrel and make it look factory smooth?


----------



## NocturnaL (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, another thing...all of the pics of the M1917 on the net show it only having that forward screw hole that you were talking about. I have two more above either side of the trigger...any idea as to what those are for? And if they're factory?


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Yeh thats and enfield safety tang. Maybe its built off a "jungle" carbine given the reduced size overall.


----------

